# desenrascanço



## Vanda

Gente, adorei a descoberta desta palavra portuguesa (Europeu) que foi incluída como uma das mais que faltam no léxico inglês. 

Leiam este artigo: (é a de #1)

*The 10 Coolest Foreign Words The English Language  Needs*

literally "to disentangle" yourself out of a bad situation

Brasileiros, que como eu nunca a tinham visto, nem 'titio' Aurélio nem o Aulete que é mais atualizado a trazem. O Priberam, sim. 


Ou o famoso brasileiro "dar um jeitinho".


----------



## Macunaíma

Desenrascar-se (verbo) é comum no Brasil, mas eu nunca tinha ouvido desenrascanço. É usada como substantivo abstrato, para se referir á capacidade de alguém de se virar e improvisar? Ou no sentido de gambiarra (o improviso em si)? Pela definição do Priberam parece ser o primeiro, mas na descrição do artigo parece se tratar daquilo que conhecemos aqui como gambiarra.


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Desenrascar-se (verbo) é comum no Brasil, mas eu nunca tinha ouvido desenrascanço. É usada como substantivo abstrato, para se referir á capacidade de alguém de se virar e improvisar? Ou no sentido de gambiarra (o improviso em si)? Pela definição do Priberam parece ser o primeiro, mas na descrição do artigo parece se tratar daquilo que conhecemos aqui como gambiarra.


 
Acho que pode ser as duas coisas.


----------



## almufadado

Desenrascar é tirar algo ou alguém de uma situação de difícil solução por meios nem sempre convencionais.

Exemplo :

O próprio diz - O tecto caiu e tive de me desenrascar metendo este plástico por causa da chuva  (solução não convencional)

De alguém - A senhora não conseguia mudar o pneu e eu desenrasquei-a  (no sentido de ajudar ou fazer o que se pode com o que se tem)

Desenrascanço digamos que é a actividade principal de um jeitoso que faz o que pode como e quando pode.

Ser desenrascado é a _virtude_ D) em Portugal mais apreciada. Vai no sentido de desembaraçado, de atitude e resposta ágil mas nem sempre convencional ou segundo os termos ou cânones de uma qualquer actividade.   

O exemplo mais caricato é do tipo que sem ter o manual de serviço de um carro vai mexendo em tudo até acertar ou seja desenrascou-se.

Uma das expressões muito apreciadas é também - Foi/É só para desenrascar.

Uma imagem deste tipo de tipo seria o Macguyver.

Há uma expressão em Inglês para "fura-vidas" que agora não me consigo lembrar mas que de certo terá associado um_ lingo_ próprio. (raios está debaixo da língua  !!!)


----------



## Vanda

> O exemplo mais caricato é do tipo que sem ter o manual de serviço de um carro vai mexendo em tudo até acertar ou seja desenrascou-se.


Isso é a nossa gambiarra.


----------



## almufadado

Vanda said:


> Isso é a nossa gambiarra.



Gambiarra por aqui é o ponto de luz portátil com um cabo longo que os mecânicos, mas não só, usam para iluminar pontos de dificil acesso sem iluminação.


----------



## raf.personal

Someone said that *desenrascanço* is to find a way around to solve a problem.  However, I found the following definition:

*desenrascanço* 
(_desenrascar + -anço_)
_s. m._
_Infrm. _Capacidade de solucionar problemas ou resolver dificuldades rapidamente e sem grandes meios.

Is there any Portuguese that can clarify the meaning of this word in Portugual?


----------



## Vanda

Read the post above yours. I've made this question some time ago.


----------



## raf.personal

So "desenrascanço" is a "gambiarra"? What that has to do with the ability of going around a problem to solve it.  I'm confused...


----------



## Carfer

raf.personal said:


> Someone said that *desenrascanço* is to find a way around to solve a problem. However, I found the following definition:
> 
> *desenrascanço*
> (_desenrascar + -anço_)
> _s. m._
> _Infrm. _Capacidade de solucionar problemas ou resolver dificuldades rapidamente e sem grandes meios.
> 
> Is there any Portuguese that can clarify the meaning of this word in Portugual?


 
Esse mesmo!


----------



## raf.personal

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Não seria a mesma coisa que safo?


----------



## anaczz

Um sujeito safo é o rei do desenrascanço. É um gajo desenrascado. 
Mas safo usa-se em algumas regiões do Brasil, no Rio, por exemplo, não?
Em São Paulo e Paraná nunca vi ser usado.


----------



## MOC

Curioso. Penso que em Portugal, "safo" é como "safe" em inglês. 

"Are they going to attack us?"

"Only those who dress in yellow."

"I'm safe then".

Ou em português daqui:

'Tou safo, então.


----------



## raf.personal

Then, desenrascanço and safo are synonyms?  Is it the same than “espertalhão”?  And what's the connection with "gambiarra" quoted by Vanda above?


----------



## J. Bailica

MOC said:


> Curioso. Penso que em Portugal, "safo" é como "safe" em inglês.
> 
> "Are they going to attack us?"
> 
> "Only those who dress in yellow."
> 
> "I'm safe then".
> 
> Ou em português daqui:
> 
> 'Tou safo, então.


 
Eu também tenho essa ideia (que safo era mais ou menos como 'safe'), ou tinha, porque a verdade é que já ouvi usar 'safo' no sentido de desembaraçado ou desenrascado, em Portugal. Mas penso que não é muito vulgar, pelo menos na minha região.

Lembro-me que foi no Algarve que ouvi dizer alguém dizer que a sua empregada doméstica era muito safa, isto é muito desembaraçada\desenrascada, mas na minha zona não é nada comum empregar a palavra desse modo (eu ao princípio cheguei a pensar que ela queria dizer que ela era muita 'safada', que é outra coisa ainda, embora julgue que deriva tudo do mesmo.. _étimo_, ou lá o que é; é incrível como as palavras podem ter conotações e nuances tão variadas, mas é justamente por essas e por outras que existem 'foruns' como este).

Para mim estar, ou ficar, safo é mais por exemplo não apanhar uma multa quando isso parecia provável.
É ficar livre de alguma coisa.


----------



## J. Bailica

raf.personal said:


> Then, desenrascanço and safo are synonyms? Is it the same than “espertalhão”? And what's the connection with "gambiarra" quoted by Vanda above?


 
My english only allows me to answer like this:

Safo is different things (that´s what people here is concluding any way, because it is kind of slang), one of them having somethig to do with desenrascanço.
But it is not synonym, if not for other reason, because in that case desenrascado would be the apropriate word to use (as synonym of safo).

Desenrascanço is the art of... get things done by any means available.
Desenrascado is the person who 'use' that art. And so is safo, it seems.

As for gambiarra, it is not at all used as synonym of desenrascanço in Portugal, and so I can't say anything.


----------



## fernandobn97007

I think "*safo*" it is more in the sense of what Almufadado said about MacGyver (TV series). 
From dictionary Houaiss one of the uses of the word "safo" is:
muito habilidoso, esperto.

The meaning of "*espertalhão*" is a bad and dishonest person which is quite different.

One of the meanings of *gambiarra:* a hand lamp ou trouble-lamp, portable luminaire with a handle and a flexible cord for its supply. It can be also (informal) a electric cable used to steal electricity.


----------



## raf.personal

But according to Vanda, *gambiarra* can be used in a figurative sense meaning *desenrascado* or *safo*.
What do you think?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Anyone who makes a gambiarra is safo or desenrascado? Yes
But gambiarra has not the same meaning of desenrascado or safo.

The popular use of the term *gambiarra* has to do with anything temporarily done to solve a problem like to hook up an equipament without the proper tools and make it work. 

*Safo* is someone who gets things done quickly and right, even not having the proper resources.
Ex: In the army we could get our belt buckles to shine rubbing cigarrette ashes on it (in a inspection, if not too rusty for example). On doing that one could get rid of trouble, so "desenrascou-se", "safou-se".


----------



## MOC

J. Bailica said:


> Eu também tenho essa ideia (que safo era mais ou menos como 'safe'), ou tinha, porque a verdade é que já ouvi usar 'safo' no sentido de desembaraçado ou desenrascado, em Portugal. Mas penso que não é muito vulgar, pelo menos na minha região.
> 
> Lembro-me que foi no Algarve que ouvi dizer alguém dizer que a sua empregada doméstica era muito safa, isto é muito desembaraçada\desenrascada, mas na minha zona não é nada comum empregar a palavra desse modo (eu ao princípio cheguei a pensar que ela queria dizer que ela era muita 'safada', que é outra coisa ainda, embora julgue que deriva tudo do mesmo.. _étimo_, ou lá o que é; é incrível como as palavras podem ter conotações e nuances tão variadas, mas é justamente por essas e por outras que existem 'foruns' como este).
> 
> Para mim estar, ou ficar, safo é mais por exemplo não apanhar uma multa quando isso parecia provável.
> É ficar livre de alguma coisa.




Interessante. Não tinha ideia que safo pudesse ter outro significado em Portugal, apesar de evidentemente no Brasil o ter.


----------

